# Alternative to Espoma



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Can anyone recommend me a few alternatives to this Espoma plant-tone, holly-tone etc?

The stank is real with this stuff. I bought enough to cover my plants for spring and fall. This stuff smells so bad. I just had to find things to dump this stuff because it caused my garage to smell like someone took a dump in my garage. At this point would prefer synthetics.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

has a strong deer piss smell to me..
but i noticed after a couple rains the smell is gone

i made the mistake of putting some out without using gloves, the smell was on my hands for days


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Well it's more so the problem of storing it. It stinks like hell and it would be sitting in my garage with the unused product for the rest of the summer stinking up the rest of everything.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe store it outside if animals can't reach it or get a 5 gal bucket with a sealed lid to store it in the garage or put it in a container outside.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Maybe store it outside if animals can't reach it or get a 5 gal bucket with a sealed lid to store it in the garage or put it in a container outside.


Unfortunately I don't have anywhere I can store it outside. I've got a bag that's unopened left as I used up the other bags on random stuff just to get rid of it and the unopened bag still stinks.

I'll try getting a bucket and lid to see if that deals it up enough but damn this stuff stinks.

So I'm still looking for some synthetic slow release that doesn't stink to hell haha.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe store it outside if animals can't reach it or get a 5 gal bucket with a sealed lid to store it in the garage or put it in a container outside.
> ...


Both home depot and lowes sell 5 gal buckets with sealed lids. Be sure to look under the lid for the rubber ring as they also sell lids without them. It'll be air tight. I would probably dump the bags into the bucket and store it that way. Once you use it up, if you don't want it anymore, wash it out and store a different fertilizer in it. Or use it for something else.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Interesting. I have several 25 lbs bags of all the espoma products in my attached garage and never had a problem. I wouldn't bathe myself in the stuff, but it mine doesn't smell _*that*_ bad. It has chicken manure in it, so that is probably what you have an aversion to. Maybe yours is "fresher" than mine. Good news is pests don't like it either.... so it can help keep rabbits away from your flowers.

Would something like this help for storage? They have a foam/rubber gasket around the rim are pretty air tight.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-60-Qt-WeatherShield-Storage-Box-Black/45630858


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@gm560 I'm sure that would probably work as well, but I honestly just rather find some synthetic slow release where I won't have to worry about it.


----------

